# Oxford



## drifter (Aug 9, 2019)

My grandson was in London. He sent these pictures back.


----------



## -Oy- (Aug 11, 2019)

No pix keep coming!


----------



## Sam58 (Aug 11, 2019)

A visit to Oxford day #1


----------



## drifter (Aug 15, 2019)

Yeah, you've got two of his pics, the second and fourth. Just pics but I like the round building best.


----------



## retiredtraveler (Aug 15, 2019)

drifter said:


> Yeah, you've got two of his pics, the second and fourth. Just pics but I like the round building best.


Yeah. The Radcliffe Camera.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 15, 2019)

whose pics are these? I'm confused.


----------



## drifter (Aug 15, 2019)

Sam58's photos. My grandson was in England this summer and sent a couple photos. They would not load for me. Sam put those up to help me out. Two buildings. I commented I liked the round building best. Thanks, Sam.


----------

